# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Takashi Amano Natura Aquarium Exhibition in Gallery AaMo Tokyo - 2017

## benny

Hi guys,

It's been a while and I hope all are keeping well.

There is a special exhibition in Tokyo, Japan, for those that happen to be there from 8th Nov 2017 to 14th Jan 2018. It's at Tokyo Dome, north of Shinjuku.






> Takashi Amano worldly known as The Master of Aquascape - This exhibition focuses on a series of his aquariums where he recreated natural ecosystems (Nature Aquarium) and Amanos professional, large scales photographs. Combining his unique view of nature and aquariums, this exhibition is, in other words, a living art exhibition. 
> In this event, 11 Nature Aquarium tanks, including a newly created special aquarium Extensive Nature Aquatic Plants Wall, will go on display. In addition, the exhibition will showcase Amanos ecological photographs captured by large format cameras, such as the extra-large size photographic print of Primitive Japanese cedar trees in Sado, Japan which was introduced in the G8 Hokkaido Toyako Summit held in July 2008, and the maximum of 8-meter-wide photographs. 
> It also reproduces a 40-meter-long Nature Aquarium Florestas Submersas in Oceanário de Lisboa, Portugal through film. The photographs of the winning works in the International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest will be exhibited for the first time , and workshop and live talk show will take place. Amano enthusiasts or anyone looking for beauty and stunning experience can enjoy this new kind of exhibition.


https://www.tokyo-dome.co.jp/aamo/e/.../amanotakashi/

I will be making a trip to see this exhibition and hope to be there on the opening day.

Cheers,

----------


## kalkwasser

Who is running the ADA now after Mr. Amano is gone.

----------


## wynx

probably his daughter, Sayuri Amano...

----------

